# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Lartësimi i Kryqit Jetëdhënës - 14 shtator

## Albo

Lartësimi i Kryqit të Nderuar Jetëdhënës të Zotit: Perandorët paganë romanë u munduan që të fshinin nga memoria njerëzore vendet e shenjta ku Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht vuajti dhe u ringjall për hir të njerëzimit. Perandori Hadrian (117-138) dha urdhër që ta mbulonin me dhe vendin e Golgothës dhe Varrin e Zotit, dhe të ndërtonin një tempull të perëndeshës pagane Venus dhe një statujë të Jupiterit mbi të.

Paganët mblidheshin në këtë vend dhe u ofronin sakrifika idhujve të tyre. Pas 300 vjetësh, me anë të Përkujdesjes Hyjnore, relikat e shenjta të Krishtera, Varri i Zotit dhe Kryqi Jetëdhënës u zbuluan dhe u nderuan përsëri nga besimtarët. Kjo ndodhi gjatë sundimit të Perandorit Konstandinit të Madh (306-337) pas fitores së tij në vitin 312 mbi Maksentiusin, sunduesin e pjesës perëndimore të perandorisë romane, dhe mbi Liciniusin, sundimtarin e pjesës lindore. Në vitin 323 Konstandini u bë sundimtari i vetëm i perandorisë së madhe romake.

Në vitin 313 ai kish lëshuar Ediktin e Milanit, me anë të së cilit feja e Krishterë legalizohej dhe persekutimet kundër të Krishterëve në pjesen perëndimore të perandorisë merrnin fund. Sundimtari Licinius, edhe pse e kish nënshkruar Ediktin e Milanit i detyruar nga Konstandini, përsëri vazhdonte në mënyrë fanatike të persekutonte të Krishterët. Vetëm pas mposhtjes së tij përfundimtare u bë e mundur që edikti i tolerancës të hynte në fuqi edhe në pjesën lindore të perandorisë. Perandori i Shenjtë i Barabartë me Apostujt Konstandin, arriti të fitojë mbi armiqtë e tij me ndihmën e Perëndisë në tre luftra, pasi pa në qiej Shenjën e Kryqit, dhe poshtë tij ishin shkruajtur fjalët: "Me këtë do të pushtosh."

Duke dashur të gjente me një zell të madh Kryqin mbi të cilin Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht u kryqëzua, Shën Konstandini dërgoi nënën e tij, të devotshmen Perandoreshë Helena (21 maj), në Jeruzalem, duke i dhënë edhe një letër për Shën Makarius, Patriarkun e Jeruzalemit.

Pavarësisht se perandoresha Helena ishte në vitet e saj të pleqërisë, ajo u nis për të përmbushur misionin e saj me entuziazëm. Perandoresha dha urdhër që të shkatërrohet tempulli pagan dhe statuja në Jeruzalem. Duke kërkuar për Kryqin Jetëdhënë, ajo pyeti shumë të Krishterë dhe Hebrej, por për një kohë të gjatë kërkimi nuk dha frut.

Më në fund, njerëzit e drejtuan tek një plak hebre me emrin Judë që thosh se Kryqi ishte varrosur atje ku ishte ngritur tempulli i Venusit. E shkatërruan tempullin pagan dhe pasi u lutën, filluan të gërrmonin tokën. Shumë shpejt Varri i Zotit u zbulua. Jo shumë larg prej tij u gjendën edhe tre kryqe, një copë dru me shkrimin e urdhëruar nga Pilati, dhe katër gozhdë që kishin shpuar Trupin e Zotit (6 mars).

Në mënyrë që të dallonin cili prej tre kryqeve ishte kryqi mbi të cilin u kryqëzua Shpëtimtari, Patriarku Macarius preku me rradhë 3 kryqet me trupin e një të vdekuri. Kur kryqi i Zotit preku të vdekurin, i vdekuri u ringjall. Kur dëshmuan me sytë e tyre ngjalljen e të vdekurit, të gjithë u bindën se Kryqi Jetëdhënës u gjet.

Të krishterët erdhën turmë për të nderuar Kryqin e Shenjtë, duke iu përgjëruar Shën Macarius që të ngrinte lart kryqin, në mënyrë që edhe ata që ishin larg të mund ta shihnin. Pastaj Patriarku dhe liderat e tjerë shpirtërorë e ngritën lart Kryqin e Shenjtë, dhe njerëzit, duke thënë "Mëshiro o Zot", përuleshin me nderim para Drurit të Nderuar. Ky ngjarje solemne ndodhi në vitin 326.

Gjatë zbulimit të Kryqit Jetëdhënës ndodhi edhe një mrekulli tjetër: një grua e sëmurë shumë keq, teksa po qëndronte në hijen e Kryqit të Shenjtë, u shërrua menjëhere. Plaku Juda dhe hebrejtë e tjerë atje besuan në Krisht dhe pranuan Pagëzimin e Shenjtë. Juda mori emrin Qiriako dhe më pas u shugurua Peshkop i Jeruzalemit.

Gjatë sundimit të Julian Apostatit (361-363), Peshkopi Qiriako pranoi vdekjen e martirit për hir të Krishtit (28 tetor). Perandoresha e shenjtë Helena udhëtoi tek të gjitha vendet e shenjta që ishin të lidhura me jetën tokësore të Shpëtimtarit, dhe ndërtoi më shumë se 80 kisha, në Bethlehem vendlindja e Krishtit, dhe mbi Malin e Ullinjve ku Zoti u ngjit në Qiell, dhe në Gethsemanë ku Shpëtimtari u lut para se të vuante dhe ku u varros edhe Nëna e Zotit pas vdekjes.

Shën Helena mori me vete pjesë të Kryqit Jetëdhënës dhe gozhdët për tia treguar Konstandinit. Perandori i shenjtë Konstandin dha urdhër të ndërtonin në Jeruzalem një kishë të madhe dhe magjepse në emër të Ringjalljes së Krishtit, duke perfshirë brenda kishës edhe Varrin Jetëdhënës të Zotit dhe Golgothën. Tempulli u ndërtua për gati 10 vjet. Shën Helena nuk mundi të shikonte tempullin e ndertuar pasi vdiq në vitin 327. Kisha u shenjtërua në 13 shtator, 335. Një ditë më pas, 14 shtator, u zgjodh si dita e kremtimit festiv të Lartësimit të Kryqit të Nderuar dhe Jetëdhënës.

Një tjetër ngjarje që ka lidhje me Kryqin e Zotit kujtohet gjithashtu në këtë ditë: kthimi i kryqit në Jeruzalem nga Persia pas 14 vjetësh që ishte rrëmbyer. Gjatë sundimit të perandorit Bizantin Fokas (602-610), perandori persian Khoyrois II në një luftë kundër grekërve arriti që të mundi ushtrinë greke, plaçkiti Jeruzalemin dhe rrëmbeu si Kryqin Jetëdhënës së Zotit dhe Patriarkun e Shenjtë Zakariah (609-633).

Kruqi qëndroi në Persi për 14 vjet dhe vetëm kur erdhi në pushtet perandori Herakli (610-641), i cili me ndihmën e Perëndisë e mundi Khozrois dhe bëri paqe me pasuesin e tij, birin e tij Siroin, vetëm atëherë Kryqi i Zotit iu kthye të Krishterëve.

Shumë solemnisht Kryqi Jetëdhënës u transferua në Jeruzalem. Perandori Herakli, i veshur me rrobën dhe kurorën perandorake, e mbajti mbi sup Kryqin e Krishtit deri në tempullin e Ringjalles. Me perandorin shkoi Patriarku Zakaria. Tek hyrja teksa ngjiteshin për në Golgotha, perandori papritur ndali dhe nuk ishte në gjendje që të hidhte një hap më tej. Patriarku i shenjtë i shpjegoi perandorit se një engjëll i Perëndisë i kishte zënë rrugën. Engjëlli i tha që të hiqte veshjen perandorake dhe të ecte zbathur sepse Ai që e mbajti Kryqin për shpëtimin e gjithë botës nga mëkati ishte ngjitur në Golgotha me përulësi të plotë. Pastaj Herakliu e hoqi veshjen perandorake dhe pa pengesa të mëtejshme e mbajti Kryqin e Krishtit deri brenda në kishë.

Në një predikim mbi Lartësimin e Kryqit, Shën Andrea i Kretës (4 korrik) thotë: "Kryqi ngrihet lart, dhe çdo gjë e vërtëtë bashkohet së bashku, Kryqi ngrihet lart, gjithë qyteti mblidhet solemnisht dhe njerëzit festojnë festën."

----------


## fisniku-student

I kam parë shume here Serbet Orthodoks te e praktikojn kete lloj Besimi. Sa qe sa here qe iu ngrihej Kryqi ata gezoheshin dhe Festonin dhe thonin se per shkak te ngrirjes se Kryqit  Serbeve do ti sjell fat ky vit.


E pata kete pyetje dhe nese existon nje lloj besimi edhe tek Orthodokset e ketij Nenforumi ateher ,do e lexoja me kenaqesi pergjigjen e atij qe deshiron te me pergjigjet,thjesht me tregoni se ku qendron Filozofia e gjithe kesaj.

Kaloni mire

----------


## Albo

Pergjigjen e gjen me lart. Dita e Lartesimit te Kryqit eshte nje nga festat e Kalendarit Orthodhoks te cilen e festojne te gjithe te krishteret orthodhokse ne bote, jo vetem serbet.

Interesant eshte fakti qe keto dite ne lajme doli edhe njoftimi i zbulimit te monedhave te florinjta ne Token e Shenjte ne Izrael. Keto monedha i perkasin shekullit te VII mos gaboj dhe mendohet te jene te perandorit bizantin Herakli, emrin e te cilit do ta lexosh me lart.

Po do te mesosh per mrekullite e ndodhura ne Diten e Lartesimit te Kryqit, nje nga mrekullite me te medha e gjen ne jeten e Shen Marise se Egjiptit. Lexo per jeten e saj dhe cfare i ndodhi ne kete dite:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=48418

Albo

----------


## fisniku-student

Albo te falenderoj per keto  shkrime ,por pergjigjen qe desha apo kerkova une nuk e gjeta perseri,pse ??? sepse kjo eshte arsyeja:

Kemi te bejme me nje fakt ndoshta qe paraqet ndonje Devijim ne besim apo Bestytni nga Serbet,sepse serbet besojn ,shembull: Ne keto krishtlindje nese merr dimer i fort dhe arrihet qe te ngrihet(d.m.th behet akull) kryqi,ateher kjo simbolizon se ky vit per Popullin Serb (d.m.th  disi nuk perfshihen popujt jo serb ne kete "pergzim")do te jetë me fat ,mirpo nese nuk arrin te ngriret Kryqi ne keto krishtelindje ateher do jete e kunderta e fatit per popullin serb .

Dhe ky fakt ka pasur ndikim koxha te madh edhe ne popujt tjere te ish jugosllavis ,sepse Serbet zakonisht me kete ngrirje te kryqit qe simbolizonte fatin per popullin serb,thoshin se serbet do arrijne ta realizojn endrren e tyre qe ishte "Serbia e Madhe" .

Eshte interesante se edhe Shqiptaret e Kosoves si te krishter apo Musliman ngrirjen e kryqit e prisnin disi me rezerva dhe dhe besom qe kur degjonim se kesaj here nuk ju ka ngrire kryqi si Kosovar gezoheshim sepse druheshim ne suksesin e serbeve ,sepse qdo mossukses i serbeve nderlidhej me fatin ton ne kosove ,sepse thoshim se nese nuk ju ngrihet kryqi ne keto krishtlindje ateher besonim se Kosova do ti kete punet me mire dhe do arrinim te pavarsohemi .

Mosngrirja e kqyqit te serbet njellej kob dhe thoshin se serbia do ti kete punet keq sivjet ashtu e keshtu . Dhe per koiqidenc 3-4  vitet e fundit para se te pavarsohet Kosova  ,asnjeher nuk iu eshte ngrire kryqi serbeve dhe opnioni Serb kete fakt e lidhnin dhe e nderlidhnin ne lloj lloj menyra me Kosoven dhe humbjen e saj.

Keshtu qe desha prej teje Albo te me tregosh se a kemi te bejme me ndonje devijim Nacional apo bestytni Serbe poashtu me karakter nacional.

----------


## Albo

> Keshtu qe desha prej teje Albo te me tregosh se a kemi te bejme me ndonje devijim Nacional apo bestytni Serbe poashtu me karakter nacional.


Cdo popull i krishtere ka Traditen e Shenjte dhe traditen zakonore. Tradita e Shenjte eshte Tradita e Kishes, te gjithe popujt e krishtere orthodhokse e kane njesoj. Kurse traditen zakonore cdo popull e ka ndryshe pasi cdo popull e ka perjetuar besimin ne histori ndryshe.

Kisha e nis sherbesen e Krishtlindjes me himnin:

*Perendia eshte me ne!*

Krishti per te Krishteret eshte Zot, eshte Biri i Vetemlindur i Perendise qe lindi nga Shpirti i Shenjte dhe Virgjeresha Mari dhe u be Perendi-Njeri, edhe Perendi edhe Njeri. Tani popujt besimtare orthodhokse duan ta kene Perendine gjithmone prane, luten qe Perendia ti degjoje lutjet e tyre e ti ktheje syte nga ta, pasi per aq kohe sa Perendia eshte me ta, askush nuk do te mund tu beje keq. Prandaj njerezit besimtare kerkojne nje shenje nga Perendia qe nuk i ka braktisur dhe nuk i ka ndeshkuar.

Ne traditen zakonore te serbeve (te cilen une nuk e njoh), keta shohin tek akulli ne formen e kryqit shenjen nga Perendia qe nuk i ka braktisur. Duan te shohin qe "Perendia eshte me ne", ashtu sic kendon prifti himnin ne Kishe.

Nje menyre tjeter qe besimtari e shikon mungesen e shenjes se Perendise eshte se ne syte e Perendise, jeta e besimtarit apo popullit nuk eshte nje jete e denje, prandaj Perendia i le ne harrese, nuk i kthen syte nga ai vend e ai popull. Dhe kur kjo ndodh, kur Perendia nuk e mbron me ate popull me Perkujdesje Hyjnore, te gjitha te keqijat ndodhin. Kjo eshte nje tradite e lashte bizantine, ku te gjithe te krishteret orthodhokse besonin se "Bizanti eshte qyteti qe e mbron Perendia" apo "Bizanti eshte qyteti qe e mbron velloja e Shen Marise". 

Tani, nese serbet nuk e marrin shenjen e tyre te akullt kete vit, kjo nuk do te thote se Perendia eshte me shqiptaret e jo me serbet. Do te thote qe Perendia mund te mos jete e kenaqur me ate qe populli serb ka bere dhe si ka devijuar nga mesimet e Krishtit, por nuk do te thote automatikisht se "Perendia eshte me shqiptaret".

Ka vetem nje menyre per tu bere Bij te Perendise, dhe kjo eshte duke lindur ne Krisht! Vetem kur lind ne Krisht dhe kur e vesh Krishtin me pagezimin, njeriu e ka Perendine dhe Vulen e Shpirtit te Shenjte gjithmone me vete. Vetem atehere "Perendia eshte me ne".

Albo

----------


## ilia spiro

O Zot cliroje popullin Tend dhe bekoje trashegimin Tend,
 fali besetareve fitore mbi barbaret dhe ruaje Kryqin Tend.  

Meshiro o Zot! Meshiro o Zot! Meshiro o Zot!

----------


## andirago

> Eshte interesante se edhe Shqiptaret e Kosoves si te krishter apo Musliman ngrirjen e kryqit e prisnin disi me rezerva dhe dhe besom qe kur degjonim se kesaj here nuk ju ka ngrire kryqi si Kosovar gezoheshim sepse druheshim ne suksesin e serbeve ,sepse qdo mossukses i serbeve nderlidhej me fatin ton ne kosove ,sepse thoshim se nese nuk ju ngrihet kryqi ne keto krishtlindje ateher besonim se Kosova do ti kete punet me mire dhe do arrinim te pavarsohemi .


Kjo është e vërtetë. Interesant ka qenë lol.




> Meshiro o Zot! Meshiro o Zot! Meshiro o Zot!


Gloria Patrius et Filus et Spiritus Sanctus Amen.

----------


## ilia spiro

A..........., ketu e prishe..., shume inat e paske Kryqin...nuk qenke tolerant...., ketu nuk duhet te hyje sepse je kundershtar..., dhe fshihen te gjithe postimet kunder Orthodhoksise

----------


## ilia spiro

Kryqit Tend i falemi o Zot,
dhe Ngjalljen Tende te triditeshme, lavderojme

----------


## Archon

*Lartësimi i Kryqit të çmuar*

Ndërsa përgatitej të shkonte në Romë e të luftonte kundër rivalit të tij Maksentit, Konstandini i Madh pa një natë shenjën e Kryqit jetëbërës ti shfaqej në një formë të shndritshme në qiell të rrethuar nga këto fjalë ΕΝ ΤΟΥΤΟ ΝΙΚΑ, e përkthyer Do të fitosh me këtë. I zbukuroi armatimet me shenjën e kryqit dhe kori fitore brilante, gjë që i lejoi të merrte pushtetin mbi gjithë perandorinë romake dhe të siguronte triumfin e Krishterimit.  Në vitin e 20 të mbretërimit të tij, Konstandini dërgoi nënën e tij Elena në Jerusalem që të nderonte Vendet e Shenjta, të gjente vendin e Varrit të Shenjtë dhe të Kryqit, ku punimet për zgjerimin e qytetit nga Adriani kishin bërë të fshiheshin në rrënoja. Me ndihmën e traditave gojore, Shën Elena gjeti të tre kryqet, dy të kusarëve dhe Kryqin e Zotit, si dhe tri gozhdë që kishin mbërthyer gjithashtu trupin e Zotit. Por nuk mundi dot të dallonte se cili ishte Kryqi i Zotit. Shërimi i një gruaje që ishte në prag të vdekjes me anën e Kryqit të Zotit bëri që patriarku i Jerusalemit ta dallonte nga dy të tjerët. Atëherë ai hipi mbi amvonën e kishës, dhe duke marrë Kryqin e lartësoi para të gjithëve, ndërsa turma thërriste:- Mëshiro, o Zot!. Që nga kjo ditë, Etërit e shenjtë vendosën ta kremtonin çdo vit Lartësimin e Kryqit të çmuar në të gjitha kishat, jo vetëm në kujtim të kësaj ngjarjeje, por të treguar se nga instrument turpi që ishte, kryqi u bë lavdia dhe gëzimi ynë. Duke kujtuar atë çka bëri patriarku dhe duke e lartësuar Kryqin në katër anët e horizontit me thirrjen Mëshiro, o Zot, të krishterët tregojnë sot se duke u ngjitur në Kryq, Krishti ka pajtuar me veten e Tij gjithçka, ka bashkuar të gjitha largësitë e krijimit, lartësinë dhe thellësinë, në trupin e Tij, që ne të shkojmë tek Ati. Kjo ditë është një ditë kreshme edhe nëse festa bie në ditë të diel. Në këtë rast përdorim vaj dhe verë.

----------


## Archon

«Duke parë, o Shpëtimtar, krijesa, kryqin tënd të lartësuar,
të psal me zë të madh himne falënderimi dhe lavdërimi»
(Vargje nga sinaksari i së kremtes) 
E madhe dhe e kremtja e sotme e Lartësimit të Kryqit të Nderuar dhe Jetëbërës; e madhe dhe për Kishën dhe për besimtarët e saj. E madhe për sa i përket Kishës, sepse duke lartësuar Kryqin, mbi të cilin derdhi Gjakun e Tij të Tërëshenjtë, Shpëtimtari ynë Jisu Krisht, forcon besën dhe dashurinë ndaj Tij. Dhe nga ana tjetër, për besimtarët sepse, duke u ftuar ata, sot, të mendojnë më thellë, çfarë u bë mbi kryq për shpëtimin tonë shpirtëror, i falen drurit të gjithërespektuar dhe thërrasin duke psalur ndaj Çlirimtarit: “Kryqit tënd po i falemi, o Zot, dhe ngjalljen tënde të shenjtë lavdërojmë”.
*Kuptimi i së kremtes.*
Është ditë zie dhe kreshme, e kremtja e madhe e Kryqit. Është një e Premte e Madhe dhe e Shenjtë, e dytë. Në gjysmën e dytë të vitit, kur ftohemi të kujtojmë përsëri pësimet e Zotit, të cilat i pranoi vullnetarisht për shpëtimin tonë shpirtëror, që të marrim mësimet dhe mesazhet përkatëse që rrjedhin prej saj.
*Kuptimi i kryqit.*
Kur themi Kryq, nënkuptojmë pësimin e Zotit, Kryqëzimin dhe Vdekjen e Shpëtimtarit Krisht. Me këtë kuptim flet apostull Pavli në letrat e tij, ku Kryqi është baras me frazën; Krishti i kryqëzuar. Krishtin e kryqëzuar vë gjithmonë si bazë të predikimit të tij. Kështu u shkruan korintianëve: «Ne predikojmë Krishtin e kryqëzuar» 1 Kor. 1:23 «Për mua qoftë larg të mburrem për tjetër gjë, veç për kryqin e Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht» Gal. 6:14.
*Historiku i ditës.*
Në vitin 326, shën Elena, në moshë tetëdhjetëvjeçare, shkoi në vendet e shenjta për tu falur, atje ku rrodhi djersa dhe gjaku i Perëndi-njeriut, dhe të falënderojë Zotin për triumfet e birit të saj, shën Kostandinit të Madh. Duke shkuar atje shenjtoria, fillon të kërkojë kryqin e nderuar. Me të mbërritur në Golgotha, jep urdhër të rrënohet tempulli i perëndisë Afërdita, që ishte ndërtuar mbi vendin e kryqëzimit! Atje gjejnë tre kryqe, dhe duke mos e ditur cili është Kryqi i Çmuar, episkopi i Jerusalemit, Makario, vendosi trupin e një gruaje të vdekur shumë shpresëtare, njëri pas tjetrit mbi të tre kryqet. Sapo e vendosi trupin e kësaj gruaje mbi Kryqin e Nderuar, ajo u ngjall. U përhap shpejt ky lajm dhe shumë njerëz vinin që t’i faleshin Kryqit. E lartësuan Kryqin e Nderur brenda tempullit, në një vend të lartë, që të kenë mundësi ta shikojnë dhe t’i falen të gjithë. Që atëherë u caktua e kremtja e lartësimit të Drurit të Çmuar më 14 shtator.
*Kryqi, simboli i besës sonë.*
Kryqi! Simboli i besës sonë. Kujtimi i sakrificës së Krishtit, që derdhi gjakun për ne, shpërblimi dhe çlirimi ynë, shpëtimi ynë. Kryqi i Nderuar, dëshmi mirënjohjeje dhe mbrojtës i pamposhtur, gjithmonë ndihmësi ynë. Në katakombet e hershme, ekzistonin simbole të ndryshme. Anija, simbolizonte Kishën. Spiranca, shpresën. Bariu me qengjin mbi krahët e tij, Bariun e Mirë. Dhe Kryqi, simbolizonte dashurinë e Perëndisë për njeriun. Nuk është një shenjë e thjeshtë, por mjet që transmeton hirin hyjnor, gjatë kryerjes së gjithë Mistereve të Shenjta dhe shërbesave të hirshme. Është armë kundër djallit.
*Druri i bekuar.*
Kryqi është pema, druri i Parajsës. Prej drurit erdhi tragjedia, që quhet mëkat; nga druri i Edenit. Prej drurit erdhi edhe gëzimi i shpëtimit; nga druri i kryqit. Fryt i drurit të Kryqit është shpëtimi ynë. Në drurin e Edenit, shtriu dorën e tij njeriu dhe shijoi vdekjen. Mbi drurin e Kryqit ndeu duart e tij Perëndi-njeriu, Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht, dhe na dhuroi jetën. Midis të tjerave, në një himn të lumurimeve, gjatë shërbesës së pësimeve të shenjta, të Enjten e Madhe në mbrëmje, himnografi i hirshëm komenton këtë ngjarje, duke psalur: “Me anën e drurit Adami u dëbua prej Parajsës; dhe me anën e drurit të Kryqit kusari banoi në Parajsë. Se ai, duke e shijuar, shkeli porosinë e Bërësit; po ky, kur u kryqëzua bashkë, rrëfeu Perëndinë që fshihej. Kujtona dhe ne, o Shpëtimtar, në mbretërinë tënde.”
*Kryqi, një shkollë e madhe virtytesh.*
Një mësues i urtë i Ungjillit, protopresviteri Kostandin Kaliniku, e karakterizon Kryqin e Nderuar, si shkollë virtytesh për të gjithë ne, dhe duke na ftuar të mësojmë në të, shkruan: “Shiko Kryqin, o i krishter, dhe mëso rrugën që duhet të ndjekësh në jetën tënde. Nëse je i pasur, shiko Kryqin, që të mësosh nga Krishti i zhveshur, përbuzjen ndaj të mirave të botës. Nëse je i varfër, shiko Kryqin, që të gjesh një mik ngushëllues, Até që nuk ka ku të mbështesë kokën e Tij. Nëse je i urtë, shiko Kryqin, dhe nëpërmjet tij do të zgjidhës gjithë problemet e tua. Nëse je i pashkolluar, shiko Kryqin, dhe do të bëhesh më i urtë nga Platoni dhe Aristoteli.
Nëse je prind, shiko Kryqin, që të vëresh dashurinë e paanë të Perëndisë ndaj njeriut. Nëse je fëmijë, shiko Kryqin, që të mësosh bindjen. Nëse je i drejtë, shiko Kryqin, që të rezistosh në ngasje. Nëse je mëkatar, ooh... atëherë mos i hiq nga Kryqi sytë e tu, i cili do të të udhëheqë të kthehesh tek Ati yt, që të gjesh përsëri, o dele e humbur, rrugën e drejtë. Me atë mposhte mishin, botën, dëfrimet, pikëllimet, dëshpërimet, ashtu si dikur Kostandini i Madh, me atë shenjë trofeprurëse, mposhti tiranin Maksent, dhe hyri triumfues në kryeqytetin e famshëm.”
*Kryqi, jeta e Kishës.*
Kryqi është jeta e Kishës dhe e besimtarëve, mbrojtësi dhe “bukuria e Kishës”. Stolia e Kishës, por sa herë stoli e gjakosur! Kisha është trupi i Krishtit. Dhe ashtu si koka, Krishti, kryqëzohet, kështu edhe trupi i Krishtit, Kisha, kryqëzohet. U përndoq dhe përndiqet Kisha. Dhe sot Kisha përndiqet. Kisha, duke u përndjekur, fiton. Nga Kryqi arrin në Ngjallje. Kryq ngrenë aq vëllezër, të shtrirë në shtratin e dhimbjes, në spitale dhe klinika të ndryshme. Është i rëndë Kryqi i një sëmundjeje të pashërueshme. Vëllezër që vuani! Ngushëllimi juaj është Kryqi i Krishtit. Por, edhe dashuria e të tjerëve, e bën Kryqin e dhimbjes më të lehtë. Kryqi është mburrja e apostull Pavlit dhe mburrja jonë. Mbi pasuritë, mbi diplomat, mbi pozitat dhe detyrat e larta, mburrja jonë është Kryqi i Zotit. Jemi të padenjë, e megjithatë Zoti na dhuroi Kryqin e shpëtimit. Prandaj thotë apostull Pavli: «Për mua qoftë larg të mburrem për tjetër gjë, veç për kryqin e Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht» Gal. 6:14.
* * *
*Vëllezërit e mi të dashur më Krishtin!*
Kryqi nuk është vetëm druri që i falemi; nuk është vetëm zbukurimi që mbajmë në qafë; është edhe jeta që duhet të jetojmë. Të jetojmë jetën e Kryqit. Të bëjmë të vdekur njeriun e vjetër që kemi brenda nesh. Rom. 6:6. Ne të krishterët, le të kryqëzojmë me hirin e Kryqit, pasionet dhe dëshirat mëkatare. Gal. 5:24. Një i vdekur preket nga pasionet? Të vdekur të bëhemi për sa i përket mëkatit. Të kryqëzuar mbi Kryqin e detyrës, le të ndjekim të Kryqëzuarin e Madh. Ai ngriti Kryqin më të rëndë. Kryqi ynë sido që të jetë, është i lehtë. Me Kryqin do të ecim për në lavdinë e Mbretërisë së Qiejve. U bëftë.
*Me Urime të Përzemërta dhe Bekime të Shumta:
Mitropoliti i Beratit, Vlorës dhe Kaninës
† IGNATI
Berat me 14.09.2013*

----------


## Archon

*Lartësimi i kryqit sot në Tiranë*



*Përlëshorja e Lartësimit të Kryqit të Nderuar* 

"O Zot,shpëtoje popullin tënd dhe bekoje trashëgimin tënd,dhuroju shpresëtarëve fitore mbi barbarët dhe ruaje shtetin tënd me anën e kryqit tënd."

----------


## Archon

Predikim me rastin e Ngritjes(Lartësimit) së Kryqit,Hirësi Joani 14.09.2013

----------


## Albo

Gezuar gjithe besimtareve orthodhokse festen e Lartesimit te Kryqit te Shenjte e Jetedhenes!

Albo

----------

Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (14-09-2014)

----------


## Archon

Kremtimi i lartesimit te kryqit sot ne Tirane

----------


## Archon

Kremtimi ne Korce

http://www.mitropoliaeshenjtekorce.c...hyjnore-e.html

----------


## user010

Fisnik sa per serbet besimi tim personal (mbase jam dhe gabim) eshte se ne kete rast (ngrirja e kryqit e gjera te tilla) eshte dicka qe nuk ben pjese ne dogmen ortodokse. Edhe ne greqi ka shume zakone (p.sh hedhja e orizit ne dasem, zbukurimet e teperta me vend a pa vend etj) te cilat kisha i lufton por jo gjithmon me sukses.

Cen per arsye te sakrifices mbi kryq eshte e mundur falja e mekateve. Kryqi eshte themel ne ortodoksi, prandaj e puthin dhe e ngrejn kaq lart kryqin. Njeriu eshte i ndertuar prej materiali (pra dicka qe kapet me dor, mish e kocka) dhe shume gjera njeriu i ndjen dhe i kupton duke ven ne pune shqisat (shijen, prekjen etj).

Nuk di po jam i sakt por besoj se per kete arsye Perendia perdor material (vere dhe buk per mishin dhe gjakun, dru per kryqin e ikonat, uje dhe vaj ne sakramentet e ndryshme etj), per ti dhen mundesin njeriut te kutpoj/ndjej me shume. Eshte tjeter gje te kungosh duke kthyer veren dhe buken ne mish e gjak dhe tjeter gje te kungosh me fantazin tende, njeriu nuk esht as fantazi as pa trup.

----------


## Albo

Gezuar kete dite te shenjte, te gjithe orthodhokseve!

Albo

----------


## Albo

Gezuar te gjithe te krishtereve orthodhokse ne kete dite te shenuar te kalendarit orthodhoks. Per boten Kryqi eshte simboli i formes me te frikshme te vdekjes. Per ne te Krishteret Kryqi i Shenjte eshte Jetedhenes: dhurata me e cmuar e Zotit Krisht, jeta e ameshuar, na erdhi nga Kryqi! Vdekja u zu rob nga Kryqi dhe demonet e te ligut dridhen nga frika e Kryqit te bekuar nga Zoti yne Krisht.

Albo

----------


## Albo



----------

